# Building a patio table



## cibula11 (Jun 27, 2007)

Anyone with some easy table building plans?  I want to build an outdoor patio table for our soon to be complete deck.  I was thinking of topping it with tile to give it a custom look.  Any suggestions?


----------



## BLZBUB (Feb 6, 2008)

It's easy to make a tile table top look tacky.  However, if you're just in love with the idea, look up some stained glass patterns and try your hand at a hand made mosaic.  It'll take more time, a lot more, but it's the only way to make that project truly custom.


----------

